# اسطمبه القص والتخريم



## brensis11 (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخوانى اريد مساعدتكم فى الوصول الى اى كتاب عن تصميم وشرح الاسطمبات وخصوصا 
اسطمبه القص والتخريم (blanking and piercing) ضروووووووورى جدا فى القريب العاجل
وياريت لو كان الكتاب باللغه الانجليزيه ويكون hand book​


----------

